
Ask HN: What's your blogging workflowithtools? - daryllxd
Hi folks, what&#x27;s your blogging workflow? I&#x27;m thinking tools (Jekyll, Gatsby, Wordpress), deployment (gh-pages, Netlify, AWS?), commenting (Disqus&#x2F;own?), feedback forms (Formspree?), etc. What do you use?<p>(Used to do Jekyll, currently using Hugo on Github pages, but I&#x27;m thinking of switching to Gatsby since I know more React than Go, so it&#x27;s harder for me to make changes).
======
KajMagnus
For commenting, I actually built a Disqus alternative:
[https://www.talkyard.io/blog-comments](https://www.talkyard.io/blog-comments)

It's hosted serverless + open source too like Isso.

But maybe doesn't matter much what commenting system one uses — because almost
no blogs nowadays seem to get any comments, anyway :- / It's all Facebook and
Reddit etc instead, right.

I have a blog with just 1 blog post, and it uses Gatsby. I'm thinking about
switching to Hugo though because Gatsby feels a bit complicated, whilst Hugo
seems to have "everything" built-in (like tags. I want tags). It's funny that
you're using Hugo and thinking about switching to Gatsby :-) Like you, I know
React well (that's why I went with Gatsby). And nothing about Go. Hmm I'll
probably stick with Gatsby for the nearest future then.

Netlify right now. I had a look at your blog b.t.w., via your profile. Why
shall each post be exactly 10 sentences :- )

~~~
daryllxd
Just a constraint so I force myself to do this, I'm barely pushing through day
6 hehe. Then I can go back next month and redo all the articles, hehe.

------
moviuro
I tried hugo and jekyll, but pages produced were still too heavy, so I built
my own simple, stupid page generator which uses pandoc(1) [0]. With the little
bit of trafic I get, and the tons of means to get in touch, I didn't subscribe
to disqus or the like. And deployment is scp(1)-ing to my server, and a
cron(1) job that copies said scp-ed directory to /usr/local/www .

[0] [https://try.popho.be/pandoc.html](https://try.popho.be/pandoc.html)

------
ValentineC
> _currently using Hugo on Github pages, but I 'm thinking of switching to
> Gatsby since I know more React than Go, so it's harder for me to make
> changes_

As far as I know, Hugo requires very little knowledge of Go to use — going so
far as to implement their own DSL of sorts.

What kind of features are you trying to implement that would require knowledge
of Go?

------
sgallant
We use Hugo + Algolia (search) + Formspree + AWS. We disabled commenting (but
used to use Disqus).

You can read about our set up here
[https://gohugo.io/showcase/forestry/](https://gohugo.io/showcase/forestry/)

~~~
KajMagnus
Interesting writeup. What's the reason you disabled commenting?

------
Rjevski
Svbtle with no comments nor feedback forms - all pages include a "mailto" link
in the footer if anyone needs to provide feedback or correct anything.

